# [sonido] duda sobre alsa y pulse audio

## lluisparcet

Hola a todos. Tengo una duda que quisiera consultaros en cuanto al audio.

Desde siempre en mis equipos tengo instalado ALSA y el entorno de escritorio que me gusta y tengo instalado es Gnome.

El sonido siempre ha funcionado correctamente para el uso que le doy pero veo que ultimamente gnome se inclina hacia PULSE AUDIO como sistema de sonido.

Siguiendo el artículo que hay en la wiki de gentoo he instalado PULSE AUDIO en uno de mis portatiles pero la única diferencia que he notado ha sido que me ha añadido el panel de sonido en el menu "Sistema" que antes no estaba. En cuando al sonido, ninguna diferencia, mi tarjeta integrada en placa base usa el driver snd_hda_intel.

Y aqui la pregunta: 

¿Puede instalarse y usarse PULSE AUDIO sin previamente haber configurado las opciones de sonido para ALSA en el kernel e instalado las consiguientes utilidades de alsa-utils?

En resumen, saber si es viable usar PULSE-AUDIO sin ALSA.

Saludos a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No soy la persona mas indicada para hablar de esto (por que siempre fuí de pasar de arts, Phonon, Pulseaudio y demáses) pero si no entendí mal, cualquiera de los anteriores además de las ventajas que de por si conllevan necesitan de Alsa u OSS como backend así que imagino que una cosa sin la otra no podría ser.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Pulseaudio no es un driver, y no sabe hablar con tu hardware. Es un servidor al que las aplicaciones recurren a la hora de generar sonido, pero el trabajo a bajo nivel lo tiene que hacer un driver. No se qué backends soporta pulseaudio (aparte de ALSA), pero siempre vas a necesitar un driver por debajo de pulseaudio (o de phonon, o de esound, o de cualquier otro servidor de sonido o similar), ya sea alsa, oss, o cualquier otro en sistemas no-linux.

----------

## lluisparcet

Gracias a los dos.

Parece claro que tendré que seguir utilizando ALSA.

Saludos.

----------

